# Duda con el Largo del cable del P.Paralelo



## frakea (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola amigos ! Esta es mi primer consulta en el foro, asi que pido disculpas de antemano si la seccion que elegí no es la correcta.
Basicamente, mi duda es sobre el largo máximo del cable del puerto paralelo. Leí por ahí que lo máximo eran 20 pies (6m aprox). Pero bueno, apelo a su sabiduría a ver si alguien me da una mano. 
La finalidad es un proyecto de la facultad, un móvil con cuatro motores PaP y tengo que hacerme de las 8 salidas que me dá el puerto a la placa que ya fabriqué. Lo que pretendo, es no tener perdida de señal por el largo del cable, pero que la longitud sea la suficiente como para demostrar los movimientos que va a hacer el vehiculo .

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 3, 2010)

Tene en cuenta que son 5 volts si tenes una caida mas de 4.75 entras en problemas de identificacion de un alto digital. Lo que podes hacer es amplificar en corriente  o aumentar el diametro de los cables para que tengas menos caida. Yo creo que 50 mts debe andar bien sin problemas usa en todo caso cable UTP categoria 5 que viene trenzado y blindado.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 3, 2010)

Calcula que metraje te puedes permitir según este Link.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 3, 2010)

El 485 es serial trabaja con el rs232 no como dice el colega por paralelo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

frakea dijo:


> ...Basicamente, mi duda es sobre el largo máximo del cable del puerto paralelo. Leí por ahí que lo máximo eran 20 pies (6m aprox). Pero bueno, apelo a su sabiduría a ver si alguien me da una mano.
> La finalidad es un proyecto de la facultad, un móvil con cuatro motores PaP y tengo que hacerme de las 8 salidas que me dá el puerto a la placa que ya fabriqué. Lo que pretendo, es no tener perdida de señal por el largo del cable, pero que la longitud sea la suficiente como para demostrar los movimientos que va a hacer el vehiculo .....


Si la información que mandas es "Solo Señal", no hay problema, ya que no aparece pérdida de tensión sobre el cable, no hay consumo de corriente o este es despreciable.

Igualmente aparece una limitación del largo posible debida a la frecuencia de operación de las señales que estas mandando, a mayor largo mayor capacitancias entre cables y mayor carga capacitiva sobre cada cable.


----------



## frakea (Ago 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la información que mandas es "Solo Señal", no hay problema, ya que no aparece pérdida de tensión sobre el cable, no hay consumo de corriente o este es despreciable.
> 
> Igualmente aparece una limitación del largo posible debida a la frecuencia de operación de las señales que estas mandando, a mayor largo mayor capacitancias entre cables y mayor carga capacitiva sobre cada cable.




Excelente !  Muchisimas Gracias !

Y con respecto a esto, aclaro, porque seguro a alguien le puede servir... 

El largo máximo del cable de un puerto paralelo, no puede superar los 6 Metros, dado por las razones que están citadas acá arriba, y que tan bien nos explico el amigo .


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 9, 2010)

Para control, que señal vas a mandar? 0 y 5 volts? y depende la velocidad que las envies dependera del resultado final..


----------

